# Pointiac Vibe



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

My research is changing my mind for an X car, what do you think of the "Vibe" seems to have a considerable discount because it has the Pontiac label instead of Toyota.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

At that age they're all cheap

Why are you looking for an X car, anyway?


----------



## EddieG (Jan 4, 2016)

Vibe seems like it would be a good car. I picked up a Ford Escape 2007 and here is why:

1. I live in Chicago, so I have to make quite a few u turns. The turning radius is only 17 feet. 
2. Since things are tight here in Chicago I like that the Escape is only 170" long and 70" wide. 
3. I sit a bit higher so I have a better view of the road. 
4. I have a 4 cylinder, so I get about 20 MPG in the city. I know, not great, but better than my 2008 Saturn Vue.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Adieu said:


> At that age they're all cheap
> 
> Why are you looking for an X car, anyway?


 looking for an X car because here in San Diego X market is hugely popular also the greenlight hub people told me the others except XL or SUV aren't making here. My budget won't allow a decent XL or SUV and not sure if the market here could support either of those.


----------



## Jimmycraazyz (Dec 28, 2016)

I also went with an Escape. '06 4wd V6. Not the best mpg but I also use it for uberski.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Jimmycraazyz said:


> I also went with an Escape. '06 4wd V6. Not the best mpg but I also use it for uberski.


 what is uberski


----------



## Jimmycraazyz (Dec 28, 2016)

Uber Ski = 4wd with a ski rack installed. I do runs between Sac and Tahoe. Typically around 100 miles one way. I set DF on my way back and usually get a pax headed my direction.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Jimmycraazyz said:


> Uber Ski = 4wd with a ski rack installed. I do runs between Sac and Tahoe. Typically around 100 miles one way. I set DF on my way back and usually get a pax headed my direction.


 nice how often can you get two a day?

I would think Tahoe would be good for all Uber classes for long runs. Wonder how that works if you get a fare into Nevada?


----------



## Jimmycraazyz (Dec 28, 2016)

Usually it's one up and one down. Now that the roadsare all open any class uber will do. Wintertime 4wd is a must up there.

Haven't had one go all the way into Nevada yet so I couldn't say.


----------



## Uber Shenanigans (Mar 24, 2017)

Vibe is a great choice


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> looking for an X car because here in San Diego X market is hugely popular also the greenlight hub people told me the others except XL or SUV aren't making here. My budget won't allow a decent XL or SUV and not sure if the market here could support either of those.


Pssst: XLs have the lowest cost of entry...


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Pssst: XLs have the lowest cost of entry...


may have the lowest cost of entry....but, I doubt there is much XL action around here. There are parts of town here where you can get an X ping every 10 minutes.


----------



## Jimmycraazyz (Dec 28, 2016)

Kinda hard to beat $2600 entry vehicle though.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

A question for the guys with Escapes - are they noisy on the highway?


----------



## Jimmycraazyz (Dec 28, 2016)

elelegido said:


> A question for the guys with Escapes - are they noisy on the highway?


 Depends on your tire choice. Mine was rather noisy at highway speeds when I first purchased it. It had all terrains on it. I changed them out for some all season highway tread and it eliminated my noise. The only other sound I hear at speed might be the air moving over the roof rack, but if I can hear that I'd say it's a pretty quiet ride.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Jimmycraazyz said:


> Depends on your tire choice. Mine was rather noisy at highway speeds when I first purchased it. It had all terrains on it. I changed them out for some all season highway tread and it eliminated my noise. The only other sound I hear at speed might be the air moving over the roof rack, but if I can hear that I'd say it's a pretty quiet ride.


Thanks. I'm thinking of getting one - the streets in SF are so broken up that I think I really need an SUV or off-roader. I guess the Escape handles the potholes and bumps pretty well?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jimmycraazyz said:


> I also went with an Escape. '06 4wd V6. Not the best mpg but I also use it for uberski.


The 4 cylinder hybrid escape gets 30 mpg plus with all wheel drive.
A good choice.
Check auctions.
Many govt. Agencies turn vehicles loose at a certain age or mileage.
The ford escape hybrid was popular with govt. Being a " green" vehicle.
You may be able to buy one at auction for half the retail value.

The ford small v-6 runs forever.
Ive seen them exceed 300,000 miles .


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmycraazyz said:


> Kinda hard to beat $2600 entry vehicle though.


2003-2005 grand caravan

~$1500


----------



## Jimmycraazyz (Dec 28, 2016)

Adieu said:


> 2003-2005 grand caravan
> 
> ~$1500


Yeah, but...it's a grand caravan....


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmycraazyz said:


> Yeah, but...it's a grand caravan....


Smaller SUV, posh:

2003-2005 Lincoln Aviator

$3-4k
Lincoln. NOT a caravan

Small SUV, newish and better on fuel:

Ford Police Interceptor Utility (Exploder) + refit third row

Huuge SUV, nice:
1. 2003-2006 Lincoln Navigator
$4-6k
2. 2003-2005 Cadillac Escalade
$5-7k

Huge SUV, affordable:
Old Expeditions ~$3500

Huge SUV newer model:
Expedition SSV + 3rd row refit

Huge SUV higher budgets ~$10k:
Recent Tahoe PPV + 3rd row refit
2009-2010 Lincoln Navigator


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

yeah but you need a pax to make any money, why buy XL when there are no or very few XL pax?


----------

